# WebVisu mit Codesys 2.3 auf Linux anzeigen



## Cornel61 (8 November 2020)

Hallo in die Runde,

kann mir jemand mit der Visualisierung für den Wago Controller 750-881 auf Linux helfen? Das Programm auf der Wago 750-881 ist mit Codesys 2.3 geschrieben.
Auf Windows konnte ich mit Hilfe von Rewe2000 die Visualisierung nach dem von WAGO empfohlenen Weg "Anwendungshinweis A500690"realisieren.
Da ich auch Linux auf Laptop und Raspberry Pi verwende, suche ich eine Möglichkeit der Webvisualisierung auf Linux basierendem Betriebssystem.
Über den Browser, ich verwende u.a.Firefox, geht es leider nicht mehr (java wird nicht mehr unterstütz) und Wago stellt nur eine App für iOS oder Android zur Verfügung.
Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben oder eine Anleitung, wie das zu Realisieren ginge?


----------



## .:WAGO::018636:. (9 November 2020)

Hallo Cornel61,

ein Kollege von mir hat sich dem Thema mal privat angenommen und folgendes festgestellt/dokumentiert. Das Ganze ist in Anlehnung zu dem Anwendungshinweis a500690

Debian GNU/Linux buster/sid (Stand 20.08.2018)

installierte Pakete mit JAVA und/oder JRE im Namen:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ca-certificates-java            20180516     all    Common CA certificates (JKS keystore)
java-common                     0.68         all    Base package for Java runtimes
javascript-common               11           all    Base support for JavaScript library packages
libatk-wrapper-java             0.33.3-21    all    ATK implementation for Java using JNI
libatk-wrapper-java-jni:amd64   0.33.3-21    amd64  ATK implementation for Java using JNI (JNI bindings)
libservlet3.1-java              8.5.32-2     all    Servlet 3.1, JSP 2.3, EL 3.0 and WebSocket 1.0 Java API classes
default-jre                     2:1.10-68    amd64  Standard Java or Java compatible Runtime
default-jre-headless            2:1.10-68    amd64  Standard Java or Java compatible Runtime (headless)
openjdk-10-jre:amd64            10.0.2+13-1  amd64  OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT
openjdk-10-jre-headless:amd64   10.0.2+13-1  amd64  OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT (headless)
openjdk-8-jre-headless:amd64    8u181-b13-1  amd64  OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT (headless)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"openjdk-8-jre-headless" ist zwingend in der Version 8 erforderlich, 
da hierin die Datei "rt.jar" enthalten ist!

Welche davon sonst noch zwingend für diese Funktion erforderlich sind, 
habe ich nicht getestet!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
root@notebook:~# cat webclient_conf.ini 
URL=http://192.168.0.42/plc/
SIZE=10,10,1000,800
STARTVISU=PLC_VISU
USEURLCONNECTION=TRUE
root@notebook:~# java --version
openjdk 10.0.2 2018-07-17
OpenJDK Runtime Environment (build 10.0.2+13-Debian-1)
OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 10.0.2+13-Debian-1, mixed mode)
root@notebook:~# 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Im selben Verzeichnis neben der „webclient_conf.ini“ liegen „minml.jar“ und „webvisu.jar“.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Aufruf der WebVisu:
java -cp .:"/usr/lib/jvm/java-8-openjdk-amd64/jre/lib/rt.jar":minml.jar:webvisu.jar webvisu.WebVisuFrame
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ungetestet für dich als mögliche Lösung. Weiteren Support können wir hier nicht leisten.


----------

